# Central Florida Gunsmith



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Any folks in central Florida have a recommendation for a quality gunsmith to install sites on an HK P30L? I'm in the spacecoast area. I bought a set a Trijicon HDs at the LGS on the understanding that they'd install them when they arrived. I bought local knowing that I could get them cheaper online because I'd rather support a local business and the counter guy said they'd install them for me when they came in. I neglected to ask at what price. They wanted another $40 to install them so I figured me and my dollars will go elsewhere. Fool me once, shame on you... Whether they'll install them at any cost is a moot point because they closed their doors the day after I got the sites while they undergo a change of ownership.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

otisroy said:


> Any folks in central Florida have a recommendation for a quality gunsmith to install sites on an HK P30L? I'm in the spacecoast area. I bought a set a Trijicon HDs at the LGS on the understanding that they'd install them when they arrived. I bought local knowing that I could get them cheaper online because I'd rather support a local business and the counter guy said they'd install them for me when they came in. I neglected to ask at what price. They wanted another $40 to install them so I figured me and my dollars will go elsewhere. Fool me once, shame on you... Whether they'll install them at any cost is a moot point because they closed their doors the day after I got the sites while they undergo a change of ownership.


I would return them for a full refund, new owner should honor previous sales. Maybe?
But the strategy here is that , they might just install them to please a customer.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I would return them for a full refund, new owner should honor previous sales. Maybe?
> But the strategy here is that , they might just install them to please a customer.


I thought about that but having family that owned a small business I'm sympathetic to the new owner in that he shouldn't have to inherit crap that didn't happen on his watch. I'm just going to press on, pun intended, and find a smith with an HK site pusher who can do the work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

otisroy said:


> I thought about that but having family that owned a small business I'm sympathetic to the new owner in that he shouldn't have to inherit crap that didn't happen on his watch. I'm just going to press on, pun intended, and find a smith with an HK site pusher who can do the work.


Good luck getting them sights on. Google and make some phone calls.
:smt1099


----------

